# Test e 20 grams brewed and 4 outta 10 cloudy????



## bigant46 (Oct 25, 2014)

IS THIS A FIRST?IT IS FOR ME. I WAS YEILDING 10 BOTTLES AT 200mg,4 bottles perfect as always,the other 6 CLOUDY.I used 18%%bb,2%'s. I sent it through whatman 22 filters right into sealed sterile vials. And the rest makes no sense. Anyway,tonight I'm draining those six back into a breaker,any ideas what to add to strengthen them out?


----------



## Dr. Banner (Oct 25, 2014)

What is your carrier oil? filter them cold dont warm them. you might go through more filters but less impurities will pass through the filter that way.


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 25, 2014)

Add to strengthen them out?  I don't get it.  How can you add to strengthen?


----------



## Dr. Banner (Oct 25, 2014)

Straighten them out

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigant46 (Oct 25, 2014)

I meant straighten them out


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 25, 2014)

Just filter it again.  Maybe you had a defective filter.


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 25, 2014)

Yeah cloudy gear is either filter degradation or I've read condensation but I don't buy that.  Maybe if you heat it back up it might clear up.  That will tell you it's condensation.  But I doubt it.  99% of the time it's the filter leaching into the brew.  What type of whatman did you use.  PVDF?  Those are usually pretty reliable.  You can get a good 100mls of standard gear usually.  Unless you fucked up your % of bb.  I would make my next batch with less bb honestly.  I just made a batch with no bb at all.  Smoothest gear I've ever pinned.  I might add a small % next time for some thinning out that's about it.


----------



## ROID (Oct 26, 2014)

Water inside the vial will cause it to turn a milky color. Heat it and it will turn clear. If that is the problem.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bigant46 (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks guys,I heated it back up,sent it through a whatman.22 and it looks and feels like liquid gold


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 27, 2014)

Just give me your address and the bill will be in the mail.


----------

